# Arby's - Deer & Elk Sandwhiches



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...lk-sandwiches-to-kick-off-hunting-season.html

Hopefully they will be here in Utah!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that. I should watch Fox News more often.

I'm just kidding.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...lk-sandwiches-to-kick-off-hunting-season.html
> 
> Hopefully they will be here in Utah!!!!


If they sell them in Utah I'm sure they'll make ya drive an ATV thingie up to the drive-up window.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Somebody will probably steal the video camera from the side of the building, you know, to see if a deer came through the drive-thru. Or take a pee in front of it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I personally know an Arby's store manager. According to him, venison sandwiches will be in most, if not all Utah stores. There won't be elk sandwiches in Utah, though. Each store will have enough ingredients to make 100 venison sandwiches. They're anticipating a sellout in as little as 15 minutes.

I'd like to go try one, but I'll be chasing after my own venison that day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I ended up hurting myself right before the opener. Since I couldn't make it out deer hunting, I did the next best thing and picked up a venison sandwich. It actually exceeded my expectations. I'd eat it again. Not sure I'd pay $7 again for it, though.

Here's a photo of my 2017 deer hunt.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Are they going to roll it in dirt and pine needles first?? Otherwise, it won't truly taste like the venison I'm used to! 8)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

We are having them today at our local Arby's - the Arby's located in my kitchen anyway :grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I know of one little burger place in Utah that their burgers used to have a gamey taste every deerhunt.:mrgreen:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I know of one little burger place in Utah that their burgers used to have a gamey taste every deerhunt.:mrgreen:


???????


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Arby's does this once a year right? I guess it takes a year to stack up that much road kill inventory.

I'm assuming farm raised whitetail deer??


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm assuming farm raised whitetail deer??


Apparently they source it from farms in New Zealand. I'm not sure what type of deer they are.


----------

